# Chrysler Building! Scary Job!!!



## Carlos123 (Apr 11, 2007)

mg:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The ESB one is great too.











...and the CN Tower


----------



## Lawcheehung (Jun 19, 2007)

^ It truly is amazing how fearless these men were...


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

i think i would crap myself.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

I would never become an ironworker despite not being afraid of heights and doing various racking jobs.


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

I think I'd pass out and fall off.


----------



## Carlos123 (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL u guys are pussies!!!!!


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ **** you! :lol:

im not afraid of hights, just of falling. :lol:


----------



## Carlos123 (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Lawcheehung said:


> ^ It truly is amazing how fearless these men were...


In terms of real danger once you get over a couple of hundred feet I doubt it really makes much difference, your dead either way if you fall off.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The one and only :badnews: :uh:


----------



## Carlos123 (Apr 11, 2007)

^
yes you are right!!!!!! SMOKING can kill you!!!!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

And it also makes slim - your purse.


----------



## Carlos123 (Apr 11, 2007)

^
I wanted to read about the reconstruction of the Berlin Castle but it's not in english!!!!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ Here u go  Besides the news about it, everything is also written in English.


----------

